# Standlee Alfalfa Pellets



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

The feedstore got Standlee (Idaho) alfalfa pellets in. The pellets look fabulous and no dust in these two bags at least. The bag lists only sun cured alfalfa, but they smell sweeter than anything I've seen before. :? Is there a chance that these have molasses in them and it's not listed? 
I could email the company, but thought someone here might be using them and give me a consumer's perspective.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Good pellets should smell sweet and wonderful. Look on the tag, and find the companies phone number and call them...should be toll free. I do it all the time. If the bag contained molasses, it should be listed or they could be in trouble. Try looking on their website if they have one. 
Anita


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Standlee alfalfa pellets are wonderful! We have used them from time to time (when I get nervous about the upcoming hay season and want to stretch our hay) and have always been pleased with the quality. The goats love them too.

I believe Kaye uses them too. If y'all are going to take our alfalfa pellets from Idaho, what will we do?! 

Camille
P.S. I don't think there is anything added - just a sample of the quality of hay we are spoiled with up here!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Great pellets! Have yet to get a dusty/dirty bag! No. Nothing but alfalfa.
Heck, I think the hay comes from Tracy's *front yard*. Maybe she will lead Agatha around in the pasture and send some of her production our way. :lol


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

These are great pellets, fresh, green, great smelling, nothing added, just steam pressed.

I only wish I could order them in bulk directly from Standlee. I called a couple of weeks ago. They indicated if I could take 22 tons then could drop ship it to me, otherwise its back to the feed store buying it for $12/bag.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful! The alfalfa hay around here is horrible this year (or shipped in and expensive) so we are going to go with grass hay and really concentrate on more alfalfa pellets. Excellent time to have a better pellet available!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

We do not use anything but Standley pellets. Any other alfalfa pellet around here looks gray and I just don't have the money to waste on bad pellets. The goats like them alot. I swear they'd be happy eating just those. Tammy


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Our feed store carries the Standlee pellets, which I use if I run out of the ones I get from my hay guy. His are just as good and cost half as much. When I buy directly from him, I cut out the middle men. Kathie


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Love them!! I have been using Merry Mixer for the last several months (since you all told me about pellets) and thought they were fine...Well, I picked up the Standlee yesterday..WOW...they are so much nicer, less dust, they just look and smell so much better. Of course, the big test was the girls...they loved them. I am thrilled that we now have them in TN.

P


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

homeacremom said:


> The bag lists only sun cured alfalfa, but they smell sweeter than anything I've seen before. :?


Great pellets and one of my favorite yummy scents, right up there with fresh ground coffee.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL, yep we have sold to Standlee before  Not this year though -- the dairy buyers were paying top $.

They absolutely have some of the best pellets on the market. No, they have no molasses in them -- just excellent hay.

One other company I would highly recommend if you are further south is Lakin Pellets. They are based out of the Phoenix area, and have quite a few different pellet mixes -- http://www.ker.com/tmbr/lakin/products.html
We used these when we lived in Phx, and they are excellent. Their site indicates that they deliver into Texas too.

Tracy


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I can vouch for Lakin Milling. They are wonderful we used them for years. I wish I could get them consistently here in Texas, but not always. I did not know you used to live in Phx. I grew up in AZ. Small world.

Shawna


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Wonder if all the 'Ike' problems will cause Standlee to up their price. Tammy


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

If they do up their prices, they are just trying to take advantage of people. Most of those good hay pellets are made here up north where we don't have hurricanes. Kathie


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah I know but they rose the last time gas prices went up. Ours went up by 30 cents, gas that is, I looked today.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

We don't have hurricanes, but we do have drought, freezes, and ever-rising costs.....

Those hay pellets aren't cheap to make this year. Hay prices are at an all-time high right now, and they are having to shell out more $$ for their hay supply to make them. Our costs to put up just our 500 acres went up by $2400 this year. (fortunately for us, we got top $ for our hay from the dairy broker - it's majorly high octane)

The major thing for you guys down south are the transport costs to get them to you 

Tracy


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Just like nearly everything that is bought in a store....it has to get there some way. When the price of oil go up so does everything else.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

shawhee said:


> I did not know you used to live in Phx. I grew up in AZ. Small world.
> Shawna


Yep, lived there for 13 years, and I still miss it. Oddly enough, I lived only about a mile away from Jonathan Bland of Pearl Valley Alpines too! Sheesh, think of how far ahead I could have been by now, lol!

Nah, at the time my world was all about endurance riding my Arabians. I think of all my trails in the Superstition Mtns and Usary Park....I miss it a lot. Miss all the equestrian events we did every week -- there was always a show, a gymkhana, a cutting practice, a team sorting....all within a 20 min haul of home to boot. And ohhhh the Scottsdale show every February -- a chance to rub elbows with the bigwigs!!!

Tracy


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I dont miss the heat. And it has grown so much and there are so many people. But I do miss the great alfalfa we got there; and miss the all year activities. I grew up there, and yes there are always horse events going on. We were into the rodeo scene. Still will be once in ID, as my daughter does H.S. rodeo. 

She is trying to figure out if she can ride through the winter or not. Some people are saying yes, some are saying no. She is loving life up there. And honestly I cant wait to get back on the west coast where the alfafa seems to be the best you can find. And you can actually maintain a small pasture - Texas drought has killed everything.

Shawna


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

You know, I never minded the heat at all. I remember we'd just try to be back from rides before 9-10 am, when the temp would go to over 100F!

Where is your daughter at in Idaho??? It really does vary spot to spot. There is no way you could ride all winter where I am -- but 40 minutes south of me you can!


Tracy


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

> You know, I never minded the heat at all. I remember we'd just try to be back from rides before 9-10 am, when the temp would go to over 100F!
> 
> Where is your daughter at in Idaho??? It really does vary spot to spot. There is no way you could ride all winter where I am -- but 40 minutes south of me you can!


Well when I have gone back to visit - and it hits 120 in the shade before 10am that is just too dang hot for me. My step mom gets up to ride at 3am in the summer and she has to quit around 9am. I think with all the building and roads / cement etc that it is just getting hotter and hotter.

Jessie (daughter) is in Pocatello. This is her senior year of H.S. and I let her go to start her sr. year up there, she did not want to switch mid way through. So she is living with my parents. I sure wish this stupid house would sell so that we can get up there before winter. My fear is trying to move with 6 goats and 6-8 horses in winter - UGH!!

Shawna


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I guess I missed the answer to my question. Where in Tennessee are you finding the Standlee pellets?
Les


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Haglerfarm said:


> Well, I guess I missed the answer to my question. Where in Tennessee are you finding the Standlee pellets?
> Les


Mid TN Farmer's Coops - Lavergne and affiliates at least.


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

I wonder why my Co-op doesn't have them. They carry Merry Mixer. I will have to ask them. What are you paying for them?
Les


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I just purchased a few bags from a manufacturer other than standlee. I must say that I far prefer the standlee pellets. These other pelets are much duller in color, do not have the rich alfalfa smell and have more dust. 

Standlee is the way to go!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Haglerfarm said:


> I wonder why my Co-op doesn't have them. They carry Merry Mixer. I will have to ask them. What are you paying for them?
> Les


Which coop are you shopping? Ask around because this is something new in the last two weeks. They may be getting Standlee in once the stock rotates. Or be able to move some in from another store... I entered a request at my nearest coop that they carry Standlee instead of Merry Mixer, and I WILL drive farther to get them if they don't. The Standlee are that much better!!!! Paying the same as the MM -12.20 or 12.40 I forget what it is right now.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I haven't seen that brand here. I use Evergreen pellets. Most of the time they are nice and green and smell wonderfully like fresh cured alfalfa. In years when there has been a drought though the pellets are a little less green and dustier. The girls still like them, but the dust is so much waste, unless you have a horse and some cattle like we do. The cattle don't mind dusty alfalfa. They just think it's great to get it. So does the horse.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Les, my local co-op guy said that all the co-ops are switching over once the warehouses are out of Merry Mixer. You can check on the Standlee Hay website to see if your co-op is listed. Here's the TN listing site http://www.standleehay.com/retail-finder.aspx?state=TN#results

Paula


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Sometimes I buy the 17% alfalfa put out by a local feed mill. That alfalfa pellet varies with the weather in our area quite a bit. It is cheaper, but I'd rather have the Evergreen compared to it. We had a poor haying season last year, ergo the quality was poor. This year has been much better for haying and it has improved a lot. That is always the problem with any hay. The weather plays a big part in the quality and quantity that can be produced.


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, all the Co-ops are handling it now. I got some yesterday and it smells very good. Sure are long pellets though. The goats seemed to like them pretty good.
Les


----------

